# Vta



## lowboy (Aug 13, 2011)

Anybody have setups and gear ratios for hpi sprint 2 sport for vta.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Start with a 4.0 FDR for gearing and adjust based on motor temps, top speed needs etc.

I found this in a VTA thread on RCTech.....

FRONT
Ride Height -5mm
Droop -1.5mm over ride height 
Caster -4*
Camber --1.5*
Toe -0*
Upper control arm -E 
Shock location -3B 
Springs -HPI Pink (15.2#) 
Oil/Piston-Trinity30/2 hole 

REAR
Ride Height -5mm 
Droop -1.5mm over ride height 
Camber --1* 
Toe --3* 
Upper control arm -C2 
Shock location -3A
Springs -HPI Orange (12.1#)
Oil/Piston-Trinity30/2 hole


----------



## lowboy (Aug 13, 2011)

ok thanks i will try it. thanks john


----------

